# Corner Caps for popup



## Richieragu (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a 1987 skamper popup and parts are hard to find like tail lights Ect....... anyway looking at some ideas on replacing the corner caps they are made out of some kind of plastic and have gone bad over the years as well as the roof at the center seamed. I just rebuild the roof from the skin down and reinforced it with 1x4s bowed which are easily to find at your local hd LOL anyway still need to seal it and caulk it with rv roof repair stuff seam tape primer ect.... So I need to get corner caps replaced with new ones or fab them. I have been scrapping the old ones and there supper sticky caulk out of them and its not working as there very old and crack trying to do this and I was doing this to get them clean enough to in-case in fiber glass don't think that's the rout ill go I thought of finding copper sheets and solder them and hammer the curve in them then I have not found any local hardware store to carry copper sheet. I havent went to see if someone could make them for me yet and if so how or whom do I look for to do this out in arvada colorad. So any ideas, please?


----------



## rustyspur (Sep 22, 2022)

You come up with anything?  I have the same issue with my '91 Skamper popup truck camper.  Somehow it got water in the roof and bowing so need to strip it down but one of the corners twisted in the process.


----------

